# Bad Luck?



## Road Guy (May 23, 2006)

I took the PM Transpo test, so I just sold my steel manuals...(didnt use on the last test)

I hope its not bad luck???


----------



## rleon82 (May 23, 2006)

I am also waiting for my results before I purchase new business cards.


----------



## Road Guy (May 23, 2006)

Yeah that might be pushing it.. :lol:


----------



## Road Guy (May 23, 2006)

no business cards!

The Damn Army is getting cheap!


----------



## ILvTigers (May 23, 2006)

I'll be doing the same thing, sort of. If I pass (I hope and pray every day), I'll wait for the new business cards until after the wedding so my new last name will have a PE behind it.


----------

